# ASPC Ponies of the Year and Breeder of the Year



## ASPC/AMHR Breed Promotion (Mar 3, 2011)

The Ponies of the Year and Breeder of the Year have been announced. Here they are...congrats to all!

*2010 **CLASSIC HALTER **PONY OF THE YEAR-**WALL STREET NAVIGATOR ROCK THE DICE**#160064 **OWNED BY **WILLIAM HUMPHRIES **FORT WAYNE, IN*
​

*2010 **CLASSIC PERFORMANCE **PONY OF THE YEAR-**RIMFIRE**#152814 **OWNED BY **CHERYL OR CAREY P. HAUSMAN, DVM **BIG TIMBER, MT*
​


*2010 **MODERN HALTER **PONY OF THE YEAR-**MICHIGAN’S RAGIN CAJUN**#158988 **OWNED BY **THOMAS TAYLOR & KAY MARSCHEL **WEST UNITY, OH*
​


*2010 **MODERN PERFORMANCE **PONY OF THE YEAR-**PONY VISTA’S FE FI**#146745 **OWNED BY **DENISE JOHNSON **GODDARD, KS*
​

*2010 **MODERN PLEASURE HALTER **PONY OF THE YEAR-**SHARRWAY PROVOCATIVE WOMAN**#153975 **OWNED BY **WAYNE OR SHARRON HINKLE **BURNEYVILLE, OK*
​

*2010 **MODERN PLEASURE PERFORMANCE **PONY OF THE YEAR-**HOT HOT HEAT**#152072 **OWNED BY **MARVIN STUCKI OR MARCI STUCKI **NEWBURG,OR*

* *

*2010 **FOUNDATION HALTER **PONY OF THE YEAR-**J-J’S PAINTED OREO**#147239 **OWNED BY **MARIO LEAL AND KRIS MCBRIDE **PARKLAND, OK*
​


*2010 **FOUNDATION PERFORMANCE **PONY OF THE YEAR-**SUNDANCE LB ONDELE OF RIVENBURGH**#153414 **OWNED BY **KAYE OR COLLEEN CONDON **LAKE OSWEGO, OR*
​

*2010 **ASPR HALTER **PONY OF THE YEAR-**I-C ROSEANNE TIFFANY MISS**#1506 **OWNED BY **IVAN GINGERICH **ARTHUR, IL*
​


*2010 **ASPR PERFORMANCE **PONY OF THE YEAR-**HS MIGHTY BOOMERANG**#1395 **OWNED BY **MICHAEL HERRON **ADEL, IA*
​

*2010 **CLASSIC SHETLAND **BREEDER OF THE YEAR-**RICHARD OR JACQUE MASON **WIMBERLEY, TX*
​


*2010 **MODERN SHETLAND **BREEDER OF THE YEAR-**THOMAS TAYLOR **WEST UNITY, OH*
​



* *


----------



## Amoreminiatures (Mar 3, 2011)

Congratulations to all the Winners in these divisions 




 2010 saw some OUTSTANDING Horses out there in the show ring 



 and just proves these horses are getting better and better and the Breeding Programs are to be sought after!! Enjoy your honors!! Well Deserved!!


----------



## Davie (Mar 4, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL THE WINNERS!!!! I want to especially congratulation Mario Leal and Kris McBride on the Foundation Pony of the Year with their beautiful mare. To Bill Humphries winning Classic Pony of the year with Rock The Dice -- I have several of his beautiful ponies. Also to the Masons for Classic Breeder of the year as I have several of their poines as well.


----------



## Karen S (Mar 7, 2011)

Congrats to all of the winners and achieving these honors.

Karen


----------

